# sto facendo spazio ...sarà l'ultimo della mia vita?



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

non ho mai passato più di una decina di giorni senza animali da quando sono nata ed ho incontrato un uomo identico a me in questo senso...ed abbiamo fatto una figlia cresciuta con un "fratello" peloso.
per farla breve sto aspettando mio marito che arriverà con un  cucciolo fra poche ore.
max , che abbiamo amato con tutti noi stessi , è nei nostri cuori insieme con tutti i meravigliosi cani e gatti della nostra vita , ognuno con  personalità e ricordi unici.
fra poco inizierò a crescere un altro piccolo esserino caldo e profumato di vita.
benvenuto piccolo cagnolino...ancora un dolce addio al mio max , sepolto nel giardino con tanti fiori per lui


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2012)

Allora? com'è il nuovo/a cucciolo/a?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Giugno 2012)

Vogliamo una foto seria!


----------

